# Another Pigeon With The Titan!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Shot another feral pigeon today with my Titan Hunter slingshot by Chris Graffin. Can't emphasise enough how great this slingshot is. The clips make attaching bands super quick and very very secure. I dare say that it is more secure than wrap and tuck by any means. You certainly get what you pay for! For me that meant paying $130 AUD, and I have to say after I paid that $130 I certainly questioned it. But now I have had it for a little over a week and definitely do not regret it. The pigeon was shot with 8mm steel with a 20/15 .6 sumeike bandset, at around 18m with a shot at the base of the neck. If you click once when in the image it will zoom in and make it clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I just got mine as well. I imagine if you keep hitting like that you'll forget how much it cost you in another couple 'o weeks!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I just got mine as well. I imagine if you keep hitting like that you'll forget how much it cost you in another couple 'o weeks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Nice one mate! I had to re-wrap mine as the paracord would get pinched in the clamps as it was pushed up too high. It was a bit loose too as I had about 10 inches of left over paracord after I re-wraped it the exact same. I imagine customs opened it and made sure it was legal where it was going, as they are illegal in a lot of places here in Aus. I also used some 3000 grit wet and dry sandpaper to make the edge the bands pull against a little less 'sharp' as my first couple of bandsets tore there being that it was a little too sharp so I just took that edge off now get around 300 shots from each set. Haha I dare say so this is my priciest slingshot for sure! Definitely worth it!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Nice shot
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

AUSSIE4 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > I just got mine as well. I imagine if you keep hitting like that you'll forget how much it cost you in another couple 'o weeks!
> ...


Good tips. I'm checking mine over right now. I know that pouring hot water over paracord will shrink it tight. I'll get into the clamps and look em' over!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Yeah I thought of that but then would have to wipe everything super dry but the paracord would still be wet. Reason being is that brass usually obtains surface rust easily and I certainly didn't want that on the tips.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats some nice shooting...nice frame too


----------



## Cose (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice shot there I have a titan frame in the mail coming to Washington soon can't wait I got the large ott !! What's a good seasoning for pigeon meat !?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

